# Manneken Pis



## Jagorr

Waarschuwing: er volgt een iets onfatsoenlijke vraag.

De Engelstalige Wikipedia zegt dat Manneken Pis voor "Little Pissing Man" staat. Het blijkt geen exacte vertaling te zijn. Betekent de naam in de daad "Kleine man Urine"? Waroom heet het beeldje gewoon niet "Een pissende jonge"?


----------



## bamia

Het zou in het Nederlands van vandaag de dag inderdaad "een pissende jongen" zijn, maar het beeldje is geplaatst in de jaren 1610. Destijds zag de Nederlandse taal er anders uit dan nu, er was nog geen Taalunie en de taal was nog niet in dezelfde mate gestandaardiseerd als nu het geval is. Waarschijnlijk is manneken pis archaïsch en/of dialectaal Nederlands. Het dialect dat voor de grootscheepse verfransing van Brussel door de meerderheid van de Brusselaars werd gesproken is overigens een Brabants dialect.


----------



## eno2

*



			Etymologie
		
Click to expand...

*


> Om precies te zijn, de echte naam van het standbeeld is _*Menneke Pis*_ . In feite, in het dialect van Brussel, _Een manneke_ betekent een kleine man, terwijl _Een menneke_ betekent een kleine jongen
> 
> _*Manneken Pis*_ ( [ˌmɑnəkə (m) pɪs] ( hulp · info ) , wat "Little Pisser" in het Nederlands )


----------



## Jagorr

Willen jullie zeggen dat _Pis_ in dit geval of voor het participium _pissend_ of voor de executante _(diegene die pist) _stond? Ik wil namelijk de transmormatie van _x_ in de 17de eeuw tot _urine_ van vandaag begrijpen. Of gaat het over enigerlei metonymie?


----------



## eno2

Some persons get called Mister *  Madame *
* stands for Mister Wonderful, Mister Pig, Madame No (also a Belgian one)  etc...

Zelfde voor Manneke Pis.
Pis= Urine

Dat  is geen metonymie. Het introduceert geen nieuwe betekenisnuance.


----------



## Red Arrow

Is "Pis" niet gewoon de *naam* van het manneke?


eno2 said:


> Om precies te zijn, de echte naam van het standbeeld is _*Menneke Pis*_ . In feite, in het dialect van Brussel, _Een manneke_ betekent een kleine man, terwijl _Een menneke_ betekent een kleine jongen


In Antwerpen, Vlaams-Brabant en Limburg komt er vanzelf een umlaut op verkleinwoorden. In Leuven zeg je manneke en menneke afhankelijk van hoe "plat" je praat. Zou dat in Brussel ook niet zo zijn? Hetzelfde geldt voor brodeke en breudeke (AN: broodje).

Volgens Wikipedia wordt de naam Manneken Pis al gebruikt sinds 1362 in Edingen (met bronvermelding). In 1610 was de naam voor Manneken Pis dus misschien al "oude grammatica" zoals we nu nog steeds "'s avonds" zeggen en voor de rest naamvallen grotendeels links laten liggen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow said:


> Is "Pis" niet gewoon de *naam* van het manneke?


We noemen het manneke en het beeld 'manneke pis'. Volgt daaruit soms dat zijn naam 'Pis' luidt?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Volgt daaruit soms dat zijn naam 'Pis' luidt?


Nee.

Maar ik dacht net hetzelfde te zeggen als Red Arrow. Je kan het beschouwen als voornaam-familienaam; dat is het niet, maar het lijkt erop.


----------



## Red Arrow

Wat ik bedoel is: zei men vroeger niet misschien Manneken Peter, Manneken Jan, Manneken Oscar, Manneken Pis?


----------



## Red Arrow

Misschien wat onnozel, maar zou het kunnen komen van "Manneken, pis!" (bevelvorm)?

Ik dacht ook nog aan "Hemeltje lief!" in plaats van "Lief hemeltje!". Is "lief" hier een bijvoeglijk naamwoord of oorspronkelijk een soort werkwoord of zo?


----------

